# Lisboa com neve



## Fil (4 Nov 2005 às 21:07)

Pesquisando pela net, encontrei algumas pérolas de Lisboa com neve. Pelo que tenho conhecimento, nevou na capital em 1945, 1954, 1956 e caiu alguma neve granular em março de 1993 (relato de um espanhol que estava lá).

16 Janeiro 1945

A maioria são de terrenos ainda não urbanizados naquela época  

1 - Parque Eduardo VII






2 - ?





3 - ?





4 - ?





5 - Penitenciária de Lisboa, Campolide





6 - ?





7 - ?





8 - ?





9 - Aqueduto das Águas Livres





10 - ?





11 - ?





12 - Esquiador   





13 - ?





14 - ?





15 - ?





16 - ?





17 - Auto-estrada lá ao fundo





18 - A auto-estrada





19 - É a auto-estrada do norte?





20 - ?





21 - Infeliz tentativa de fazer um boneco de neve...   





22 - ?





23 - ?





24 - ?





25 - Guarita com frio





26 - ?





27 - ?





28 - Jardim de São Pedro de Alcântara, Encarnação





29 - É dos Restauradores, o autor diz que há neve em cima do electrico e diz ser de 1975 mas acho que se enganou no ano  





03 Fevereiro 1956

30 - ?





31 - ?





32 - ?






33 - Esta aqui parece ser de Lisboa mas é meio duvidosa   






A ver se o António reconhece algum local


----------



## Antonio (4 Nov 2005 às 21:55)

Reconheço a última foto que será perto da Brasileira (Chiado) mas diria ser uma encenação... Quanto às outras reconheço a fonte do jardim/miradouro de Alcantâra, o parque de Monsanto, o aqueduto das Águas Livres e o Parque Eduardo VII 

Quanto às datas em que nevou, tenho a certeza que nevou de facto em 1933, pois uma Tia-avó minha tinha um "Almanaque-Bertrand" de 1933 (era um grande Almanaque semestral muito popular na época) que mostrava várias fotos de neve em Lisboa em 1933. Na altura em que li o almanaque eu era pequeno e lembro-e de me ter surpreendido muito.


----------



## Birlao (4 Nov 2005 às 22:02)

Grande achado!!   

Pensava que nunca tivesse nevado em Lisboa.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Nov 2005 às 14:10)

Os últimos dias de Dezembro 1944 e Janeiro 1945 foram dos meses mais frios de que há memória . Só para terem uma ideia , entre 21/12/44 e 20/01/45 houve , aqui em Braga , 26 dias (!!!) de temperatura igual ou abaixo de zero .
Nevou aqui no dia 9 de Janeiro .
Essas fotos são um achado ! Onde as conseguiste ?
Eu estou a fazer o mesmo para Braga . Ando a ver se arranjo fotos de todas as nevadas que eu sei que aqui se produziram e recortes de jornais da época ... está a  ser uma trabalheira , mas eu gosto , eh eh eh !


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2005 às 17:05)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Os últimos dias de Dezembro 1944 e Janeiro 1945 foram dos meses mais frios de que há memória . Só para terem uma ideia , entre 21/12/44 e 20/01/45 houve , aqui em Braga , 26 dias (!!!) de temperatura igual ou abaixo de zero .
> Nevou aqui no dia 9 de Janeiro .
> Essas fotos são um achado ! Onde as conseguiste ?
> Eu estou a fazer o mesmo para Braga . Ando a ver se arranjo fotos de todas as nevadas que eu sei que aqui se produziram e recortes de jornais da época ... está a  ser uma trabalheira , mas eu gosto , eh eh eh !



Quando acabares de fazer essa recompilação, não te esqueças de mostrar para a gente!!   

A maioria destas fotos são do arquivo municipal de Lisboa! 

Tens a média desse mês para Lisboa e Braga?


----------



## GranNevada (6 Nov 2005 às 13:02)

De Lisboa não tenho , mas a média desse mês em Braga foi de 5,9 C !!!
Máximas 10,5 C e mínimas 1,3 C , mas atenção : se não fossem os 3 últimos dias do mês com mínimas muito altas devido a uma entrada de Sul ( 9,9 no dia 29 , 11,0 dia 30 e 10,5 dia 31 ) e a média seria ainda mais baixa !!!
Houve 13 dias com Máximas abaixo dos 10,0 C !!!
A mais baixa foi 6,0 C no dia 13 .


----------



## GranNevada (6 Nov 2005 às 13:19)

Para comparar , temos o famosíssimo Fevereiro de 1956 .
A média desse mês foi de 5,4 C com TM = 10,4 e Tm = 0,4 .
Houve 15 dias com mínimas abaixo de zero , sendo a mais baixa -4,9 no dia 13 e 14 dias com Máximas abaixo de 10 , sendo a mais baixa 4,8 no dia 10 ou 11 ...
Nevou no dia 22 ! 
Em Lisboa a média foi de 7,8 C , sendo TM = 11,7 e Tm = 3,8 .
Foi nesse mês que Lisboa registou a mínima mais baixa de sempre = -1,2 nos dias 11 e 12 sendo as máximas nesses dias de 5,8 e 6,8 respectivamente .
No Anuário Climatológico desse ano NÃO aparece símbolo de neve em Lisboa !!!


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2005 às 13:44)

Numa consulta que fiz aos anuários climatológicos, lembro-me de ver registos de neve, em Lisboa, para os dias 2 e 3 de Fevereiro de 1954, que corresponde ao episódio de neve que afectou todo o sudoeste da península.


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2005 às 18:25)

Mas eu lembro-me de ter lido num jornal que as duas unicas vezes que nevou em Lisboa no século 20 foi em Fevereiro de 1954 e 1956. Ali estão aquelas 3 fotos para o testemunhar!


----------



## Metman (6 Nov 2005 às 19:49)

Eu já sabia que tinha nevado em Lisboa mas é a primeira vez que vejo fotos!


----------



## Antonio (7 Nov 2005 às 13:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Mas eu lembro-me de ter lido num jornal que as duas unicas vezes que nevou em Lisboa no século 20 foi em Fevereiro de 1954 e 1956. Ali estão aquelas 3 fotos para o testemunhar!


Pois em 1933 também e há fotos no almanaque Bertrand de 1933, só que eu não tenho o almanaque


----------



## Zico (8 Nov 2005 às 11:29)

*Neve em Lisboa*

Bom dia,

são imagens bem curiosas ! Parabéns pela recolha.
Eu arriscaria  dizer que a foto 13 pode retratar a zona do alto de Monsanto ou uma zona junto à Amadora/Alfragide (junto ao Continente). É dificil afirmar que é uma ou outra pois a foto não outros pontos de referência.

Não me recordo do ano, mas eu próprio já vi neve em Lisboa, na zona dos Olivais.


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2005 às 16:20)

Zico disse:
			
		

> Bom dia,
> 
> são imagens bem curiosas ! Parabéns pela recolha.
> Eu arriscaria  dizer que a foto 13 pode retratar a zona do alto de Monsanto ou uma zona junto à Amadora/Alfragide (junto ao Continente). É dificil afirmar que é uma ou outra pois a foto não outros pontos de referência.
> ...



Obrigado. Consegues lembrar-te mais ou menos em que ano ou década viste neve nos Olivais?

Corrigindo o meu post, parece que afinal não nevou no ano de 1956. Aquelas fotos são de 3 de Fevereiro de 1954. Assim sendo, é quase confirmado que nevou em Lisboa em 1933, 1945, 1954, 1971 e de forma quase insignificante em 1993   Agora venham as fotos do Seringador sobre o Porto!


----------



## Antonio (8 Nov 2005 às 22:36)

NEve em Lisboa em 1971 e 1993 só se foi no topo mais escondido de Monsanto senão eu lembrava-me...


----------



## Seavoices (9 Nov 2005 às 14:19)

Desde já este é o primeiro post que faço. Mais um interessado neste 'fenomeno'  que é a meteorologia...

93 foi uma noite especial que até deu azo a ligações em directo e interrupção da emissão com informações de caida de neve no Alentejo e algumas zonas de Lisboa. Lembro-me perfeitamente bem, tendo mesmo presenciado a queda de meia dúzia de flocos de neve!

Parabéns pelo fórum!


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2005 às 18:02)

Seavoices disse:
			
		

> Desde já este é o primeiro post que faço. Mais um interessado neste 'fenomeno'  que é a meteorologia...
> 
> 93 foi uma noite especial que até deu azo a ligações em directo e interrupção da emissão com informações de caida de neve no Alentejo e algumas zonas de Lisboa. Lembro-me perfeitamente bem, tendo mesmo presenciado a queda de meia dúzia de flocos de neve!
> 
> Parabéns pelo fórum!



Bemvindo! Em 1993 está confirmado que nevou nos arredores de Lisboa como por exemplo no Cacém, pode-se ver isso consultando o arquivo da Lusa  e pesquisando por "neve arredores lisboa". Também vi um espanhol falar que viu neve na cidade mas agora não encontro onde. De qualquer maneira, se caiu alguma coisa foi quase insignificante.

Há outro espanhol que diz que viu neve granular no dia 1 de Fevereiro deste ano:

"En Lisboa yo he visto aguanieve este uno de Febrero con 3 grados desde la ventana de un hotel, después se tiró lloviendo con 5-6 grados el dái después y un viento de poniente que te helaba todo, todavía me acuerdo de eso,solo he pasado más frío en Sierra Nevada durmiendo a 2000 metros este Mayo a la interperie."

A de 1971 já não me lembro onde vi. 

Seringador, em 84 não sei mas em 87 sim nevou ao nivel do mar, por exemplo na Figueira da Foz. Se calhar estás a confundir o ano ou entao nevou nas duas ocasiões


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 18:24)

Foi no Carnaval de 1983 (dia 13 ou 14 de Fevereiro). Eu lembro-me bem desse dia (na altura vivia na Amadora). Na área onde vivia não caíram flocos mas ocorreram intensos aguaceiros de granizo (talvez graupel) que deixaram tudo coberto por uma camada de vários centímetros.
Mas lembro-me de ter escutado relatos de flocos de neve na região de Lisboa. Mais tarde, quando consultava uns anuários climatológicos, vi que nesse dia vinha o registo de neve, não nas estações de Lisboa, mas na estação meteorológica do Estoril.


----------



## GranNevada (10 Nov 2005 às 10:26)

Foi no Carnaval de 1983  , dias 11 e 15 de Fevereiro e no dia 14 Janeiro 1987 . Lembro-me muito bem .
Particularmente em 1987 foi uma nevada muito forte e quase contínua durante o dia todo .


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Nov 2005 às 15:29)

Boas a todos desde o alto Alentejo,

Antes de mais os meus parabéns ao fórum, não conhecia e foi com grande felicidade que encontrei algo assim, também pertenço ao grupo dos "maluquinhos" pela climatologia, mais especificamente na área do frio severo. Iniciei a minha formação académica em História mas com variantes nesta área mas as "febres" típicas do início da juventude não me levaram a concluí-la, no entanto o bichito cá ficou até aos dias de hoje.

Queria pois, também aportar a minha experiência e memórias dos grandes nevões que ocorreram na minha cidade, Elvas. E foram eles em 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, um 6º F, onde começou a nevar cerca das 11h da manhã e apenas com uma pequena pausa das 12h às 13h assim continuou o dia todo, parando apenas na madrugada do dia 12. Era quase altura das férias de Carnaval que começariam na 2ª F seguinte permitiu que a escola fecha-se um dia antes do previsto, tudo em honra da amiga neve que nos visitou, e de que maneira. Com os meus 13 anos foi algo inesquecível. Após a hora do jantar caiu intensamente e com um tamanho de flocos enorme que só voltei a ver em algumas tempestades na S. da Estrela e Andorra. O dia seguinte lembro-me de acordar bem cedo e com o meu grupinho de amigos fomos visitar a cidade e redondezas, o dia estava de céu limpo e um frio de rachar. Dados concretos, como temperaturas e pluviosidade infelizmente nunca lhes tive acesso.

Outro episódio digno de referencia foi também no dia 20 de Fevereiro de 1987, onde o nevão começou pela madrugada bem cedo, o meu pai trabalhava num turno da noite e é dele que obtive a informação, só sei que acordei de manhã e já estava tudo branquinho nesta cidade raiana. Durou toda a manhã. Cerca das 13h começou a temperatura a subir e ainda caiu um pouco de água neve, mas nada que fizesse derreter a neve acumulada durante a madrugada e manhã. Foi curiosamente também em vésperas do início das férias do Carnaval desse ano.

Depois já chegou a nevar alguns minutos mas nada que chegue a coalhar no chão, com destaque para o anos de 93 onde ainda começou a querer pintar tudo de branco, pois apesar de poucos minutos foram bastante intensos os aguaceiros de neve.

Hoje mesmo sem ter muita formação no assunto a maioria das pessoas, principalmente as mais idosas, afirma que o clima por aqui mudou muito e o frio já não é o que foi outrora.

Bons tempos, pelo menos para quem é criança e aprecia a neve de alma e coração.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2005 às 01:08)

Bela descrição kimcarvalho, aquilo é que eram tempos! Não voltou a nevar em Elvas até hoje? Em 83 e 87, que zonas de Portugal *não* viram a neve? Eu nessa altura era demasiado novo, nasci em 82.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 10:57)

Preciosas!!!!


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2006 às 22:18)

Encontrei num portal dedicado à fotografia o suposto autor das fotografias nº 30 e 31 e 32:
















As duas primeiras foram tiradas em 3-02-1957 sendo a 1ª é na Av. Rovisco Pais e a 2ª é na Alameda D. Afonso Henriques.
A última foto é de 3-02-1954 e é na Av. Almirante Reis.
Acho q autor se enganou nas datas......     Nevou no 
mesmo dia em 1957 e 1954?? Muita coincidência!


Podem ver a informação aqui: 
http://www.fotopt.net/foto.asp?foto=16581&primeira=18714&tema=-1&tipo=autor&id=1192&num=3 
http://www.fotopt.net/foto.asp?foto=16580&id=22&tema=&tipo=assunto
http://www.fotopt.net/foto.asp?foto=11927&primeira=11927&tema=-1&tipo=autor&id=1192&num=1


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

Sem dúvida que se enganou, segundo o arquivo do wetterzentrale para esse dia, é completamente impossivel ter nevado esse dia em Lisboa por ambas as razões, temperatura e precipitação. Passaram tantos anos que as pessoas acabam por esquecer o ano exacto.


----------



## Father-X (4 Fev 2006 às 09:28)

Grandes fotos, após analizar parece-me que as fotos:
- 6 e 23 - parece ser junto a campolide, pelo menos o edifico ao fundo parece um que existe junto à Universidade Nova
- a foto de São Pedro de Alcântara não é na Encarnação e sim no Bairro Alto


----------



## Fil (6 Fev 2006 às 17:12)

Mais algumas de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954




















Av. António Augusto de Aguiar













Parque Eduardo VII





Rua Castilho


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Supostamente em *1936*
Fontes Pereira de Melo


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

1945


*Aeroporto da Portela *
























*Jardim de São Pedro de Alcântara*







*Parque Eduardo VII*

















*?*


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2007 às 02:43)

Já agora, mais umas fotos de Lisboa em *1954 *ainda não postadas:



Campo Grande


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 22:06)

Já viram as preciosidades que o Fil colocou na Galeria?

Neve em Sintra - Janeiro de 1945
http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/showgallery.php/cat/521

 



























[/IMG]


*Mais aqui:* http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/showgallery.php/cat/521


----------



## mocha (26 Jun 2007 às 09:46)

espectáculo


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 20:42)

Exelente fotos as que o Fil colocou na galeria


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 00:31)

Vídeo de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954:


(c) Arquivo da Videoteca Municipal de Lisboa



Nesta reportagem da SIC é identificado o autor de algumas das míticas fotos de 1954 que estão neste tópico, Alberto Pereira

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ZZz4z71jv6BVcz3h14EP"]Lisboa, 2 de Fevereiro de 1954 - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

Durante uma pesquisa, achei o seguinte:

















As três primeiras fotos são vista para o Vale de Alcântara, sendo a última, do Bairro de Campolide.



Álbum: Lisboa depois de um nevão

© Estúdio Horácio Novais

Biblioteca de Arte-Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2010 às 19:32)

Belas reliquias essas fotos *Gil*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

Vale de Alcântara, Lisboa, Portugal

Data provável das fotos 16 de Janeiro de 1945.






















Bairo de Campolide, Lisboa, Portugal






Fotógrafo: Estúdio Horácio Novais.


----------



## duero (6 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

Por la foto no me parecio nieve, mas bien me parecio lo que en Castilla se denomina como CENCELLADA, son cristales de hielo cuando las temperaturas bajan mucho, muy común en el invierno del Valle del Duero, en la meseta central.

En las fotografias los arboles no estan blancos, existen areas del suelo y la tierra donde tampoco hay blanco, y hay una fotografia donde aparece una terraza con huellas (pegadas) humanas de zapatos, donde no hay blanco. En esa terraza la superficie seguro es mas cálida y el hielo no "cuajo".

Este fenómeno es muy común en invierno en el Valle del Duero, una ciudad donde acontece esto es VALLADOLID, a la misma latitud que PORTO.

EJEMPLO DE CENCELLADA (acredito que es lo mismo que las fotografias):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=167568


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2010 às 14:37)

Duero, referes-te às últimas fotos de Lisboa?
Claro que são neve, nem Lisboa tem temperaturas para geadas, ou sincelos de uma magnitude dessas.
Obviamente são fotos de um nevão, e a data de 1945 é provável, houve um belo nevão em Lisboa nesse ano.


E são fantásticas! Que achado! 
Já tinha visto algumas mais que não estão aqui no fórum, com neve bem alta também. Certamente dessa data.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

duero disse:


> Por la foto no me parecio nieve, mas bien me parecio lo que en Castilla se denomina como CENCELLADA, son cristales de hielo cuando las temperaturas bajan mucho, muy común en el invierno del Valle del Duero, en la meseta central.
> 
> En las fotografias los arboles no estan blancos, existen areas del suelo y la tierra donde tampoco hay blanco, y hay una fotografia donde aparece una terraza con huellas (pegadas) humanas de zapatos, donde no hay blanco. En esa terraza la superficie seguro es mas cálida y el hielo no "cuajo".
> 
> ...



As fotos de Lisboa são 100% neve

Pena ser raríssimo nevar assim em Lisboa


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2010 às 15:32)

Mário... são as fotos do Gil!!!


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

Ainda não tinha visto este tópico, mas estão aqui fotos espectaculares


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2010 às 01:16)

Black_Heart disse:


> Ainda não tinha visto este tópico, mas estão aqui fotos espectaculares



Ora pois ja somos dois... hehehe
Muito bom mesmo, grandes fotos!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Magnifico


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vale de Alcântara, Lisboa, Portugal
> 
> Data provável das fotos 16 de Janeiro de 1945.
> 
> ...



Esta imagem fascinou-se especialemente, não sei bem porquê...

Belas fotos, malta!


----------



## squidward (12 Nov 2010 às 18:18)

Fotos magnificas 
[dream mode ON] Quem sabe um dia, poderá voltar a nevar assim [/dream mode OFF]


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Fica a notícia porque, afinal, naquele tempo ainda não devia existir máquinas fotográficas:

"(...) Em Portugal é extremamente rara a neve nas províncias do sul; no Algarve é quase desconhecido este meteoro. Em Lisboa são porém bem conhecidas as nevadas de 1806, 1811, 1814, 1815 e 1837."

Fonte: Archivo rural (Página 197)


----------

